# Special day!!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Happy B-Day to TANGTESTER


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Happy B-Day!!


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Now get in the jacuzzi!:wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Try and stay out of trouble.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

I heard Howard Stern mention it this morning.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If anyone has a "funny" story about Tang go ahead and post it!!!

I remember one race we went to and visited a "club" afterwards....
WOW....


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

sg1 said:


> If anyone has a "funny" story about Tang go ahead and post it!!!
> 
> I remember one race we went to and visited a "club" afterwards....
> WOW....


I imagine the Dudes danced all night. Tell me again where you guys put the money?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

ugh Yep just remember SG1 I have stories about you too.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> ugh Yep just remember SG1 I have stories about you too.


I'm sure there are lots of stories about me...

But one that comes to my mind is when you got pulled over by "Johny Law" when you were driving Pesto's car...lol..

The good old days...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Yep with two drunk Aholes in the backseat!!!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Yep with two drunk Aholes in the backseat!!!!!!


If you woulda turned the music down that woulda never happened!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

one thing I am so gald I missed in the day was the cannon ball contest you guys had at his house!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The "Cannon ball follies"...... never forget it....


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I remember tang riding around the lab with a glazed donut hanging from his rearview mirror, thats how he got the name "DUNKIN BABAR"


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I also recall a very large guard, while investigating some theft of government property, finding the material in question on Tangs work bench and was considering having to do a body cavity search. OH The Good Old Days of Blg 16

Way to go PORK CHOP

Happy B-day


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Pat, Patrick, Tang, Tang Tester, Mr. Barber, Pork Chop, Dunkin, Sporty, Jackass... How many names do you have?


----------

